# Possible New World Record Fluke 24.3#



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Quote
"Monica Oswald of Neptune NJ hauled in a 38 inch, 24.3 pound fluke off Monmouth County in about 55 feet of water this afternoon."

It's a freaking monster, brought to the boat using a Spro bucktail.


----------



## HOOK'N&SLING'N (Sep 29, 2004)

*Incredible Fish*

Are pictures available of this fish? I saw the 18lb trout. This lady means business!!! I would love to see a picture if possible.

P-Town


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

hooks Check NJ board


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*i just*

google it and a thread led to a picture....it looks like a small halibut....why did they rip it throat like that, or did something get a hold of it. The picture of that trout is great also......we need her to join the board and give us some lessons....anyway good for her....:fishing: :fishing:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

38" 24.3 pounds.









By hengstthomas at 2007-08-18


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Cut it to get out Jig


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Not to hijack this thread but a potential world record croaker wast caught at eight pounds three ounces, twenty eight inchs long was caught in Va. on Friday.

Here is a link

http://content.hamptonroads.com/story.cfm?story=130519&ran=2874

Perty werk on the flounder


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*the throat*

It may be the way its hung. The wieght of the fish is not supported enough. The weekest part is that area.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Holy *^%$*

That's a monster!!!!!!


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*What in the World!*

That monster probably bent the net!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

She is a OUTSTANDING ANGLER

Also caught this year;
18#1ozWeakfish
8.7# Stargazer
Heavyest Winter Flounder in the Dream Boat Contest


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*fluke*

  Fspyder nailed it, when they hung the fish he couldn't support it's own weight. And yes she is one heck of an angler and a very nice person on top of that.... good people and good for her. I talked to her last week when some pretty large fluke were being weighed in and she had had some large fluke but nothing to rave a bout. She got something to holler bout now !!!!!!!!!! salt


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

*The story*

Neptune woman catches potential world-record fluke
Posted by the Asbury Park Press on 08/20/07

BY KAREN E. WALL
STAFF WRITER
Post Comment Monica Oswald thought she had hooked the bottom.
She was drifting for fluke at the Shrewsbury Rocks, spending a couple of hours on Friday fishing after a nursing shift, when she felt her line snag.
"When you're drifting, you know, you're going over mussel beds, you get hooked on the bottom all the time," the 45-year-old Neptune resident said Sunday.
She was hooked all right, but not on the bottom: Oswald caught a 24.3-pound fluke, a potential world and state record fish.
"I was really shocked," she said Sunday en route to another shift at Riverview Medical Center, Red Bank, where she has worked since 1990. "You never know what you're reeling up."
Oswald was fishing a Spro bucktail with a stinger hook and tipped with squid on 65-pound Power Pro braided line in 50 feet of water. When she first hooked the fluke, which measured 38 inches long, she said, it didn't move. So, thinking the jig was caught in the rocks, she backed up her boat to try to free it.
No luck. She started reeling some more, and then felt it start to move.
"Little by little I was making my way," she said, but whatever was on the other end of the line was not coming to the surface quickly. In fact, she said, she got the fish up toward the surface, but it dove away.
"I knew it wasn't a striper or a bluefish," she said, "they go ZING and they're gone. I thought maybe it was a cow-nosed ray," which Oswald said she has caught before.
Finally, after about 20 minutes or so — "you don't look at your watch when you're fighting a fish," she said — she got the fish back up to the surface and with the assistance of her friend, Eric Neuier of Ocean Township, got it in the boat.
"I thought, "Oh my God,' " she said.
The current New Jersey state record for fluke caught on rod and reel is 19 pounds, 12 ounces, set in 1953 by Walter Lubin for a fish he caught off Cape May.
The current all-tackle world record, according to the International Game Fish Association, is the 22-pound, 7-ounce fluke caught Sept. 15, 1975, by Charles Nappi.
"I've pulled up different junk from the bottom," said Oswald, a long-time angler who set the all-tackle world record for weakfish with an 18-pound, 1-ounce caught on Aug. 25, 2006. She said she's brought up things such as a shower curtain and even a fiberglass sink, so she didn't get excited by the possibility of what might be on the end of her line.
"Until you get a fish up and actually see it," it's easy to think it's something it's not, she said.
Oswald said she called Scott's Bait & Tackle in Bradley Beach, where she is a frequent customer, to tell them she was coming in with a big fish. But she had no idea, she said, that it might be a record.
"I've seen pictures of people with really big fish and I thought this was about the same as those," Oswald said.
A New Jersey Division of Fish and Wildlife conservation officer examined the fish on Saturday, she said, and the process of submitting the paperwork and other information needed to confirm it as both a state and world record is under way.
Roy Christensen, who owns Scott's Bait & Tackle, said in his 63 years of living in Bradley Beach he had never witnessed anything like it.
"I've never, ever seen a fluke that big," Christensen said. "They have been saying that this is the year that the fluke record could be broken, but whoever thought that the fish would be weighed in here at our shop.
"It really is unbelievable, especially with it being our 10-year anniversary here at the shop and all."
"Like anybody else, it's being at the right place at the right time," Oswald said.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

That's one heck of a fish!


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

doesnt using braided line disqualify it as a IGFA record? It's a monster though! She must have live lined that record croaker for that sucker.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

vbflyfisher said:


> doesnt using braided line disqualify it as a IGFA record? It's a monster though! She must have live lined that record croaker for that sucker.


Or maybe braid is legal and wire is not. I have heard somthing like that before.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

It seems the dogs ate her homework.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

I think that the thing they say about braid is that it tests a lot stronger than the stated breaking strength. This should not disqualify her for the all tackle record. If say she were going for 20 lb record with 20 lb test braid it wouldn't stand.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

they said it was netted. try to look at close up pictures and you'll see the ugly face of the fish, only possible when netted, -they said.
http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=542799


----------

